# Root hinzufügen



## Sir Robin (5. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab einen Root-Server von Puretec...auf dem läuft Suse 8.1. Nun möchte ich gerne einen zweiten User hinzufügen, der volle Root Rechte besitzen soll...

leider klappt das nicht, denn der User darf nur in seinem eigenen Verzeichnis rumwerkeln, aber in keinem anderen Verzeichnis...

gemacht hab ich das so:


```
useradd -g root username
passwd username
...
vigr
```

mit vigr hab ich dann "username" in die Root-Gruppe hinzugefügt...doch leider ohne Erfolg

nun weiß ich leider nicht mehr weiter, jemand nen Plan wie ich das über die Shell machen kann?


----------



## melmager (5. Juni 2003)

mit vi in die /etc/passwd und die user id ändern auf 0

dann sollte es funzen


----------



## Sir Robin (5. Juni 2003)

japp funzt auch, hab´s schon selber hinbekommen, aber danke für den Tipp, der ja richtig ist


----------

